# 4 weeks to go & unsure about my dress :'( *Updated*



## Camlet

I just need to get this out as it's driving me insane & OH just gets really frustrated when I mention it & nobody else cares tbh.. I have just over 4 weeks to go until my wedding & I am still unsure about my new dress :( I just love my old dress so much I don't think any dress will ever compare to it :cry: I bought my original dress 4 years ago & have since had a baby & gained lots of weight & despite my best efforts I still haven't lost enough weight to fit into it :cry: Luckily my mother managed to convince me to buy a new dress & since it was close to the wedding I didn't have a huge selection of dresses to chose from. I'm just so gutted I haven't managed to lose the weight I wanted to so now feel like I'm going to be a fat bride & to top it off I have to wear a plain boring dress because of it :cry::cry: I'm just feeling really down atm.. I don't expect anybody to reply as I said I just needed to get it of my chest somehow :(


----------



## Camlet

Just incase anybody's interested here are the two dresses:

My new dress
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 135


----------



## Camlet

Sorry I couldn't work out how to get the picture to work on the same post..

My dream dress :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling down, it probably doesn't make you feel any better but I think both dresses are really lovely xx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: sorry you feel rubbish! If its any consolation I actually prefer the first one! X


----------



## mrsbtob

Chin up, the first dress is beautiful and I'm sure you'll look stunning :happydance:


----------



## Camlet

Thank you all for your taking the time to reply & for all your kind words. I have my dress fitting with the new dress next week so I'm hoping I feel better about it all once I see it on. I am really hoping that I only feel this way because I have the old dress in my house so see it all the time & don't have the new one yet so can't properly compare! xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Camlet

Just thought I'd update you all. Its now 2 & a half weeks until my wedding & I just had my first dress fitting for the new dress & feeling a lot better about it! In fact I think it's perfect :cloud9: It looks so much better than I had remembered & I didn't even need to have any alterations other then the hem :) I feel like a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders & am finally looking forward to my big day :cloud9: xx


----------



## Camlet

Here's some pics of it actually on me... the only thing I have the tiniest doubts about now is the bust.. Does it look to big to you all? The lady in the shop said it's supposed to look like that? xx

ETA: sorry I have no idea why it's on its side but I have no idea how to turn it! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Camlet

I also don't know why but I can't upload more than one picture at a time on my phone xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## smileyfaces

It looks lovely <3 glad you like it xx bet you are excited now!


----------



## MoonMaiden

Congratulations, you look beautiful!


----------



## LittleLady04

Aww, it's lovely. You're gonna look stunning on your big day :) congratulations xxx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

You look lovely I'm glad you like your new dress xx


----------

